# Hip Replacement



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Has anyone had a hip replacement recently. My husband had one yesterday after breaking his hip in a fall. I was just wondering how long recuperation might be and how long it might be before he can get in and out of the van let alone drive it! It does already have hand controls fitted so that will be a help. Would love to hear about anyone's experiences in this situation


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I had a replacement knee and was driving after 6 weeks.
I believe that a hip replacement is faster healing.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

So many factors will affect this.

I was driving (with my surgeons permission) in three weeks. But I drive automatics.

I walked a couple of miles within a month - and was back at work after seven weeks. Five and a half years later I can walk as far as I want. Fifteen miles is about the most I have done in one go, I would guess. Most of my walking would be described as hillwalking I guess - I've been up a few Wainwrights. I always walk with poles in the hills.

I don't think about my hip most days, or am even aware of it, but I would guess I did for a year or two after the op.

But I was mid fifties when I had the op. Averagely fit. A bit overweight but not too bad. Work in a stressful but office-based job. I commute 28 miles each way, either bus and train, or drive.

Age and fitness make a big difference.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I have an 80+ year old friend who after his first(3 years ago) and second (last year) replacement was about and active within a few weeks.
He is generally fit and not overweight.
Another friend has had a very long and slow recovery but there were complications.
If it's straight forward people seem to recover remarkable quickly.

Good Luck :wink:


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes thanks, I know age and fitness make a difference. He is only 61 but has existing mobility problems after developing Necrotizing fasciitis and toxic shock syndrome whilst on holiday, 4 years ago, in Hong Kong and spending over 3 weeks unconscious in intensive care then. He is lucky to be alive really so all the more important to make every moment count!


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Had my first hip replaced 9 years ago in my 50's no problem, reasonably fit in 6 weeks, had my second done 8 months ago, took a little longer to recover due to being a bit older but driving after 6 weeks, only real problem was being uncomfortable to sit in one position for extended period. Now playing golf twice a week, cycling and walking without any problems. The best advice I was given was don't try and push too hard. Good luck.

Phil J


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

I had a complete left hip replacement ten years ago, age 44. At the time I was classed as morbidly obese (have since had a gastric bypass!) and had a number of other medical issues. The recovery time for me was around four months. My surgery was through the side of the leg and I had considerable muscle loss. Now they are starting to do hip replacements through the front of the leg and the recovery time is much shorter.

I have been due to have the right hip replaced for over five years now which was put off every year by me, not the surgeon, due to caring for my Mum and not wanting to leave her. I lost Mum 18 months ago and I am now feeling that I am in a place where I will hopefully have the right one done next year. After which the left knee is due to be replaced also!

The recovery period is different for each person and has a lot to do with age, overall health and the amount of effort you are prepared to put in to building up the strength in the leg. I saw a well known actor on the "One Show" recently who had had a hip and a knee replaced and he said the hip went well, but he would never have a knee done again because he had such a rough time with the recovery which didn't give me much confidence! I was told the surgery for the hip was longer, the recovery less and the knee surgery shorter but the recovery longer. Like I say I think it is down to the individual and possibly how well the surgeon did the job. 

I hope your husbands recovery is a speedy one, but tell him not to push himself too much as trying to hard can have adverse effects on the recovery period. 

All the best,

Jane.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for that information. Interestingly the surgeons refused to do a knee replacement as he was such as high risk. There was no choice about a hip op as he had badly fractured it on a fall onto a tile on concrete floor & he is not a lightweight!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hips are one thing. Knees completely another.

I've just had arthroscopy/ meniscectomy a couple of weeks ago. Surgeon has told me I should expect to have a knee replacement in the future.

I will put a knee replacement off as long as possible. Its a much more complex joint and I am hoping that they will improve the technology before I have to have it done.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Trev mentioned walking using poles.
We have recently taken up Nordic Pole Walking (or nordic pole dancing as my other half likes to call it) and have found that they are very helpful to us poor old souls with creaky joints. We both have major arthritic problems with our right knees (what have we been all these years to suffer from the same thing 8O ) and my left hip is now starting to give a bit of pain. The poles really help to propel you along, but they are very good for correcting posture and we have both found that our knees ache less. The consequence of walking properly with correct posture and walking further is that we have built up muscle and strength in the knees thus helping control pain. My consultant will not replace my knee as I'm far too young apparantly (first time someones said that for a while) so we have made the decision to carry on for as long as possible (good pills help). Nordic pole walking has certainly helped in this and its worth giving it a try, but get proper training on how to use them. There seems to be lots of instructors around and its worth the cost


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The physio afterwards and the diligence of carrying on with it is the most important bit for your hubby Blondel. he may be able to get into the MH within about 6 weeks but whether he will be comfortable sitting in his seat for any length of time is quite a different question. I'm afraid there is no set answer to how long it will take him. Sorry!

I do hope he is soon comfortable and feeling much better.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

My wife had hip replacement 6 months ago (at age 61) she was not able (well comfortable) to drive for 6 weeks. She found it difficult getting in van (front) doors, so got in side door and sat in passenger swivel seat and I turned seat forwards for her. Totally recovered now and pain free (in hip at least). Few weeks ago whilst in North Wales in that good weather, she managed to walk up Snowdon and back, which she would no way have managed prior to op.


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

I've just had my hip replaced, got out of hospital about a fortnight ago. Can't drive for a least 6 weeks, & that is only for very short distance. you have to keep up the exercises, & don't sit around too much. I hope to be off my crutches in about3 weeks, then onto sticks. I am told I won't be able to drive the 'van for a least 12 weeks. hope this helps


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Jodi1 said:


> Trev mentioned walking using poles.
> We have recently taken up Nordic Pole Walking (or nordic pole dancing as my other half likes to call it) and have found that they are very helpful to us poor old souls with creaky joints.


Yes I've just re-started Nordic Walking on the flat as excercise (I tried it a few years ago, but didn't persist). In addition to my hip and knee I now have some new shoulder and neck problems. Nordic walking is supposed to be brilliant for that too - but it's too early to tell. I have some dedicated one-piece Nordic poles.

But having learned to use the Nordic poles, I tend to use my ordinary trekking poles in a similar way when out on the hills (on the flat bits at least). But up or down hill my Nordic poles are no good because they are fixed length ones. You need to adjust the length of your poles on steep bits.

Whether Nordic poles or ordinary ('trekking') poles they are absolutely recommended for people with joint problems out in the countryside. I think overall the trekking poles are more useful.

BUT GET TWO AND USE THEM BOTH!

It may take a while to get used using two, but walking with one pole will cause you to put uneven strain on your joints, leading to further problems. I reckon 90% of the people I meet on country footpaths who are using sticks only have one. These tend to be older people. Up in the hills you get a lot more people (and younger people) with two.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Agree totally with what you have said Trev. 

We have bought poles that can be adjusted and also one set of 3 piece poles that can closed down small enough to go in a suitcase. One problem we have is that we have a dog who likes to come with us when we walk. She has to be on the lead a lot of the time as she is nearly deaf and I only let her off if its safe to do so. If you've ever tried to walk a dog on the lead with poles you will know it can't be done, so I bought the 3 piece poles so I could easily carry them when I have to have the dog on the lead

Initially I felt a bit odd (and old) trunderling about with the poles, but as you say, a lot more people are using poles of one sort or another and we have been stopped and asked about the Nordic ones


----------

